# AR hunting



## Newbie101 (Nov 28, 2017)

How many of you all hunt with 5.56/.223? Is good for hunting in FL? What species do you hunt with it? Thanks looking at getting one and trying to decide which way to go for a an effective versatile rifle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

So many other better calibers in the AR platform than .223. All depends on your intentions.


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

I don't mind maiming up a pig but not a deer.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I know nothing at all about hunting but a 5.56 is to weak for hunting deer?

EDIT: I found this. Maybe a 7.62 x 39?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes, I hunt with an AR platform. But it's a .308 caliber!


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

6.5 Grendel is what I would go with....


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> I know nothing at all about hunting but a 5.56 is to weak for hunting deer?
> 
> EDIT: I found this. Maybe a 7.62 x 39?


It will definitely kill them, there is just more options in the same gun that are a lot better. 6.5, 6.8, .300BlK, etc.


----------



## Newbie101 (Nov 28, 2017)

Well as the name states I am newbie! And I have a problem with gathering a ton of information before I make a purchase especially with things I have never done before! My shrink says it’s cause I was dropped on my head to much as a child......JK but I am really looking for a round that can be multi species and used for several types of animal. I think I may just end up with a nice 870 express with a combo barrel but I would love to get an AR so I was just asking the experts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

all I need is the 6.8SPCII AR -15 in FL or anywhere in the South otherwise I would go AR10 in a 308


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

My main hunting rifle for everything i hunt here in N. Florida is my 270. I have weapons in many calibers but I almost always grab my Remington 700 in 270 and it kills the animals well. Many calibers will work for what you want to do. Pick one that the caliber is readily available and rounds that you feel comfortable paying for. Good luck.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

I use a .308 in several Rifles will take most anything.


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

If I was going with an AR for hunting it would be in 308 Win just because of ammo availability. That said I hunt with a Savage 30/06, Marlin 30/30 and a Mossberg 12 gauge pump depending on where I’m going to be hunting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishing Grandpa (Jul 2, 2017)

Newbie101 said:


> How many of you all hunt with 5.56/.223? Is good for hunting in FL? What species do you hunt with it? Thanks looking at getting one and trying to decide which way to go for a an effective versatile rifle
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 First off, good choice seeking advice on PFF, as many folks here really seem to know their stuff. .223/5.56 rounds fire bullets that are the same size as a .22 Long Rifle, but slightly heavier and three times faster. 
For hunting they are good for coyotes, groundhogs and such, with a range farther than many can hit their target at. 7.62/.39 is a thirty caliber round as are 30-06 and .308, but not as powerful. 7.62/.39 is a sufficient caliber for deer and hogs but may not be powerful enough at longer ranges. .308 rounds will cost you about 50 cents per round at a cheap price, and more for quality hunting ammo.
If you plan on shooting a lot at the range and stocking up on ammo too,
7.63/.39 is very cost efficient route.
Just some speculation on my part. Hope you find what suits you.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh, how I’ve been waiting for this to come back up! Made for some fine reading in years past! In my personal opinion, I don’t feel under gunned with a well placed shot from a .223. I’ve taken deer with .22mag (first deer about 25 years ago, don’t judge), and .22 hornet. Both well placed shots behind the shoulder. I can definitively solve this debate and say a .223 will 100% kill a deer with a proper vitals shot. But I can also say that there are much better choices. Instead of a $500 AR, go buy you a .308 bolt action with scope for $299 and you’ll be much happier in the stand.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I have taken a few deer with a few different ARs... .223 (I do not recommend deer hunting with this cartridge, shot placement, bullet selection is absolutely critical)
.300blk (works fine, limited range 150yds ish)
6.8spcII (if I had to hunt with the AR15 platform this would be the round I would choose)

That being said, if a nice buck steps out I don't want to be holding an AR chambered in anything... a bolt action. 308 is what you want. Lol.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## stoner51 (Jun 20, 2015)

I have an AR15 in 6.8spc I have hunted with for the past two years. Killed about 4 deer. Not really had any problems with it. I hand load for it, but I load for my other calibers as well. 
If I am hunting in the woods I prefer the ar6.8. If I am hunting open fields and have shots over 225yds I take my 7mm 08. 

The longest kill I have with the 6.8 is around 175. Just haven't seen them out much past that far. 

I do not think I would trade my 6.8 for anything under 200 yards. Beyond 200 I would use a bigger caliber. If an ar I would go ar10 in 7mm 08. Because I already have bullets dies and brass. And I think 7mm08 is better than 308. Just my opinion.

steve
Oh I hunt in Alabama but I don't think that should matter. I built my ar 6.8. no frills


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Seen too many deer wounded by someone with a small caliber. Unless you can hit a dime 10 out of 10 shots get something bigger.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Bigger is always better. Kinda of like shooting rage broadheads. Aint gotta be perfect and it still kills. Of coarse I shoot a little ole .270wsm. Next gun will be. 7mm-08. 

sent from outside your bedroom window


----------



## Newbie101 (Nov 28, 2017)

Ok thanks this is all good info and I really enjoy the experience y’all are sharing. See right now I am hunting with a family loaned .30-.06 but I can’t hold on to it forever. I am hunting in the woods and from the ground until I can get in the trees so I feel like I won’t have very much distance shots that warrant a long rifle. So I am looking for a rifle/gun that can hunt multiple game for someone on a budget. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

60+ gr bullets, plenty of range time and good shot placement and you wont have a problem bringing deer home with a 223.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I started with a 223 hog hunting and killed a few but typically they would run before they dropped. I watched my buddies drop them in their tracks with 300 bo with 110g barnes bullet. I made the switch and the first hog I killed was 230# at 70 yards. That's all I use now. Where I hunt, the longest shot may be 175 yards but typically less than 100. I'm confident with the bullet and gun. As mentioned, a lot of calibers will drop them in their track with good shot placement so continue to research before you make your decision.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

These boys are badass!!!!!!!!


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

Newbie101 said:


> Well as the name states I am newbie! And I have a problem with gathering a ton of information before I make a purchase especially with things I have never done before! My shrink says it’s cause I was dropped on my head to much as a child......JK but I am really looking for a round that can be multi species and used for several types of animal. I think I may just end up with a nice 870 express with a combo barrel but I would love to get an AR so I was just asking the experts
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If I had to choose 2 firearms to use in the south east it would be my 870 and my ar pistol in 300 blackout. Thats just me


----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

I've been wanting to kill a doe with my AR. It would have to be a neck shot. I haven't done it because I know a wallhanger would walk out at 150 yds, I'd shoot it and never recover it. I'm skeeered.


----------



## Keithcooking (Jun 24, 2015)

Love my 6.8spc. Its a great shooting gun with hornady blacks 110g


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

Newbie101 said:


> How many of you all hunt with 5.56/.223? Is good for hunting in FL? What species do you hunt with it? Thanks looking at getting one and trying to decide which way to go for a an effective versatile rifle


How many of you all hunt with 5.56/.223? Too many.
Is good for hunting in FL? No, or anywhere else.
What species do you hunt with it? Should be varmint only. Or targets.

So many better caliber choices out there if you have to use an AR for hunting that reliably drop deer-sized game in their tracks or have a good blood trail. 

Regardless of what some people can do with a .223 on big game, I would not recommend the caliber, nor would I take anyone hunting on my property with it.


----------



## mongo (Apr 30, 2008)

Anyone that thinks a 223/5.56 is large enough to give to our military oughta read some of these threads written by deer hunters. If I listened to a group of experienced people saying that the round is too underpowered for deer, no way would I risk giving it to our servicemen/women to use against other humans. Sorry for the derail, I have read so many studies about the round being too small to be effective against enemy troops and the discussion about it being too small for deer just brought it to mind. now just so I can say that I contributed, I think it's waaaay to small for reliable kills on deer and I absolutely love my Weatherby 7mm-08:thumbup:


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

My understanding is 5.56 was specifically developed by US military to wound rather than kill, as wounded enemy soldiers are more burdensome than dead ones.

Also, more rounds (less weight) could be toted by a foot soldier.

On the other hand, I have shot 5.56 at steel plate; blows a 38 caliber hole through 3/8 and puts major hurt on 1/2 and will leave a hell of a mark on 5/8.

The right bullet for the application is more effective than many realize.

With that being said, I use a 7mag bolt or a 338win mag auto on deer cuz I can....


----------



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

I’m curious how many of y’all hating on 223 have actually hunted with one, and to the shot placement, do the vitals move around for different calibers?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

mongo said:


> Anyone that thinks a 223/5.56 is large enough to give to our military oughta read some of these threads written by deer hunters. If I listened to a group of experienced people saying that the round is too underpowered for deer, no way would I risk giving it to our servicemen/women to use against other humans. Sorry for the derail, I have read so many studies about the round being too small to be effective against enemy troops and the discussion about it being too small for deer just brought it to mind. now just so I can say that I contributed, I think it's waaaay to small for reliable kills on deer and I absolutely love my Weatherby 7mm-08:thumbup:


.223 will kill deer and bad guys alike. The problem is killing deer as quickly as possible and with a good blood trail is key to recovery! .223/5.56 will kill a deer just fine!!!! But it will not put them on the ground fast enough or with enough blood loss fast enough for a good recovery outcome!!!

And yes, I've shot animals with a .223 rifle!


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I haven’t hunted in Florida in over 20 years but used to be that only .24 caliber and above were legal for deer.
That pretty much made the .243 the smallest legal caliber.
Must’ve changed since then.
I think it’s the hunter’s responsibility to make clean, quick kills. I wouldn’t use a 5.56 for deer hunting.
If I were you, I would get a good bolt gun in 30/06, .270, .308 or 7mm/08. Then there’s no question, you are set.


----------



## Sc1006 (Apr 11, 2010)

Been using my 6.5 Grendel for 2 yrs now. Never had a deer go more than 15 yds. As far as shot placement goes, I've seen several club members lose deer with 30 cal bullets. When both of my kids started hunting, they practiced with a 22 then a .243. But in the stand I made them shoot the 30-06. It's what I grew up using. 180 gr bullets. When the deer was hit, you could see the energy transferred throughout the deer. My opinion for a newbie..... You can get a very accurate 30 cal bolt gun for less then half of what I have in my Grendel. Then, if you want something of a smaller caliber to hunt with, build an AR in something other than .223/5.56.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

My son and I have killed several deer w/ a AR in 223. It's not my preference in my deer hunting caliber that's why I have an array of deer rifles to fit specific terrain/conditions/whims! I don't look down on anyone using a 223, heck I'd shoot one with my 17WSM ifin it were legal. I can pop squirrel heads at 150 yards so an eyeball shot on a deer would be easy!

Everyone has a favorite caliber just like Ford/Chevy folks... Fer me out of all my deer rifles the 7-08 would be my ultimate choice ifin I had to only pick one.


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

55 gr Speer Gold Dots seem to work just fine on deer.


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

I was able to get a hold of another doe tag. If I can I will use the .223 Sunday or Monday and try and shoot a doe and take pictures of the insides.


----------



## skiffdude (Dec 4, 2017)

from what you describe your hunting style a lever action 30-30 sounds perfect.
best place to start budget shopping is local pawn shops. 

if you have the AR bug get a cheap carbine on sale and then by a upper in a larger variant to deer hunt with so you can plink and hunt. but you will be over $1k doing that.

i hunt with a 6.8spc AR and love it. 

.223 is %100 lethal on deer if you do your part. i have first hand seen a doe dropped at 300yds with a AR carbine. but my friend is a lazer shot and hit her in the heart, pull it and you have a long track job.

that said i would never recommend it to a new hunter. your gonna shake, get buck fever ,pull shots and make less then ideal hits. comes with the game. get a bigger round to help you out when that happens.


----------

